
Study Links Fluoridated Water During Pregnancy to Lower IQs - pgrote
https://www.thedailybeast.com/fluoridated-water-during-pregnancy-linked-to-lower-iqs-study-published-by-jama-pediatrics-says
======
synsynack
Topically on teeth, flouride might have benefits. Great, use flouride
toothpaste.

Internally ingested, zero benefits and possible risks, why take the chance.

/Debate

